

Crowdsourced Censorship: The irony of HN - zoltar92
https://medium.com/p/fc45ec5dc96e

======
roopeshv
since the author himself has asked for downvoting/flagging, please consider
doing it.

~~~
mveety
Why? I think he makes good points. If you submit a good argument, article,
etc., it should get upvoted to make it more visible to other users.

